# What does calling someone shorty/shawty mean?



## LondonnXx (Jan 30, 2011)

this is random and trivial 
but yesterday evening about 4 guys and a woman came into the bar/cafe/restaurant I work in, one of them looked ridiculously like the guy I have a crush on so I was like B-) haha
I was serving them at first but then my co worker took over while I had to do something else

about 45 minutes later the one who looked like the guy I like and another one came back, I was walking to the till and my crush lookalike shouted "alright shorty!" 
I turned around and he was just smiling, 
he seemed a little bit tipsy

but he wasn't that much taller than me was he being rude calling me shorty or is it just another slang word I don't know about?

anyway I hope he comes in again, seeing and being able to talk to someone who looks like my unattainable crush will help me get over him. 

(also I'm bored right now obviously..)


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

One quick visit to urban dictionary brought up the following:

1.shawty
Fine *** woman, or your girl.

_"Sup shawty, how you doin" _


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought it was synonymous with homie/homegirl/bro.

A friend of a friend once referred to me as her homegirl... That.Made.My.Year.


----------



## LondonnXx (Jan 30, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> One quick visit to urban dictionary brought up the following:
> 
> 1.shawty
> Fine *** woman, or your girl.
> ...


hmm didn't think people used that in the UK
well he did look like one of those who try and look 'cool' and hard or gangster
he also looked like he might be a player/user..
but I won't judge him when I don't really know him


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I thought it was synonymous with homie/homegirl/bro.
> 
> A friend of a friend once referred to me as her homegirl... That.Made.My.Year.


It is


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Slang is so weird. I think shawty is just like a young woman. But, like, a ghetto way of saying it. Dawg.


----------



## pantazi (Sep 3, 2012)

In England shorty means you're lacking in height. SHORT

They were taking the P!ss


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

pantazi said:


> In England shorty means you're lacking in height. SHORT
> 
> They were taking the P!ss


This is what I thought it meant, but I disagree it was taking the piss. More like just trying to flirt with you, he thinks your cute prolly.


----------



## LondonnXx (Jan 30, 2011)

he had drank a little bit, like maybe a bottle or 2 of beer
I am quite short lol but he wasn't that much taller
he might of been taking the p**s...


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

So londoners are using the term "shorty" now..interdasting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's whack, I mean weird :lol.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

pantazi said:


> In England shorty means you're lacking in height. SHORT
> 
> *They were taking the P!ss*


..."Taking the piss" ?

They do that often in England?  ...  ... :haha


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

LondonnXx said:


> he had drank a little bit, like maybe a bottle or 2 of beer
> I am quite short lol but he wasn't that much taller
> he might of been taking the p**s...


can we place bets on it and if you bump into him again at work you can ask him what he meant by it?


----------



## rac (Mar 11, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> ..."Taking the piss" ?
> 
> They do that often in England?  ...  ... :haha


Yup, it means "are you joking"? You can also say Taking the Mickey, Having a Laugh, Pulling my Leg etc


----------



## LondonnXx (Jan 30, 2011)

SupaDupaFly said:


> So londoners are using the term "shorty" now..interdasting


the one who said it actually had an Irish accent
I dunno how they talk there lol


----------



## LondonnXx (Jan 30, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> can we place bets on it and if you bump into him again at work you can ask him what he meant by it?


haha YES :-D I hope he does come back in when I'm there and I'll (if I have the guts..) ask him why he called me that, if he says because I'm short i'll tell him he's not much taller himself

I doubt he'll remember though lol he might call me something different the next time!

(remember I have SA so might get too nervous to say anything :/)


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I wanna bet a fiddy he was flirting with you. Who wants to bet against me? The problem is even if he was he probably wouldn't admit to it  To be really sure, though, I need to see pics  Jokes.


----------



## QuietKid1 (Mar 11, 2013)

It could mean "homie" or "hey there good looking".


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I always thought it meant that they are short. It kind of sounds trashy and unappealing to me since it's the kind of word used by rappers or people that consider themselves "gangster."


----------



## LondonnXx (Jan 30, 2011)

I briefly mentioned it to my councillor today and she said "it sounds like he's putting you down calling you shorty" then I told her he might of meant it as in young female and she said "theres still an element of a put down in there, it's quite rude I don't know why you'd be attracted to anyone like that"


I know this is probably a boring thread but it's distracting me/keeping my mind off the painful parts of my life right now.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

as a black guy reading this thread


----------



## LondonnXx (Jan 30, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> as a black guy reading this thread


alright what does it mean? was he being a cheeky s**t? he was hot


----------

